# Any luck billing 22612/bilat?(spine fusion)



## profmedgirl (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi, all: 

Having trouble with spine fusions, my doc feels he should be reimbursed for CPT code 22612, 22614 and 22840 performed bilat on left and right sides of the spine without a separate incision, any one have this issue and know how to get it paid? I know you can not bill it with mod 50, lt/rt or 51, do you think I should try mod 22 and document?

thnx
profmedgirl


----------



## Frosty (Feb 22, 2008)

Wouldn't it be unusual to fuse just one side?  It's my understanding that the fusion procedures are not to be billed bilaterally.  I believe that's why Medicare doesn't allow the bilateral modifier or RT-LT.  Also, our spine surgeon never tries to bill bilaterally and he certainly would if he thought he could.  Hope this helps.  Sorry I don't have anything really official.


----------



## profmedgirl (Feb 26, 2008)

*thnks*

thnks for the response, it helped clarify the issue with my doc.


----------

